

DA: Internet mogul hit girlfriend 117 times over a half-hour period  - btimil
http://www.sfexaminer.com/sanfrancisco/attorney-for-internet-mogul-gurbaksh-chahal-call-domestic-violence-charges-overblown/Content?oid=2540544

======
danielrpa
Hitting someone with your hands and feet isn't hacker news worthy. You can let
me know when you see an abusive tech mogul outsourcing domestic violence to
A.I.

